
Steal from the best, but don’t steal the wrong thing - bastienl
https://blog.hunter.io/steal-from-the-best-but-dont-steal-the-wrong-thing-16fd44d33b1b
======
Nurdok
Just because a decision is forced by scale doesn't necessarily mean it's bad
for small scale. For example, Git was created for the Linux kernel project and
is designed to be performant in scale, but it's still a good decision to use
it when you're a single developer.

(Also, why bash ThinkPads? They're great laptops)

